# My grandpa's Old Firestone axe



## Blackbeard (Nov 1, 2017)

This is an old axe from my late grandpa's house. Needed a new handle bad and was a bit rough. 

Any of you guys used them or know them? 
Decent hard steel the filing took some elbow grease.


----------



## Lowhog (Nov 26, 2017)

I would ask on bladeforums.com in the axe section.


----------

